# Greg Price



## daveb

Has anyone heard of Greg Price? 

I found a large collection of audio teachings on sermonaudio.com and I am wondering if he is a good teacher.


----------



## SmokingFlax

He's affiliated (somehow) with Reg Barrow and Still Waters Revival Books. I can't recall the name of the church ...I believe they're up in Edmonton(?). There are a number of his sermons on the SWRB cd collection. Some people feel that they're a bit schismatic (I believe) due to the fact that they are insistent upon holding to the various historic national covenants since the Solemn League and Covenant.
Myself, I have a hard time listening to him because of his nasal tone voice and he smacks his lips every other sentence...I'm not sure what that says about me though...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Myself, I have a hard time listening to him because of his nasal tone voice and he smacks his lips every other sentence...I'm not sure what that says about me though...



Years ago when I was in Quantico, J. Vernon McGee used to come on the radio at 0530 in the morning. I would be driving to the gym and I would hear the "theme" music "How Firm a Foundation" that warned me his show was about to start. I would nearly drive off the road trying to change the channel before I had to listen to him talk. Not only was his theology poor but his Huckleberry Hound voice drove me nuts. I think, perhaps, irritating voices or habits are amplified when you do not like the teaching to begin with.

Sorry to get off topic but that made me laugh.


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Has anyone heard of Greg Price?
> 
> I found a large collection of audio teachings on sermonaudio.com and I am wondering if he is a good teacher.



Greg Price is a very good man. His church is the Reformed Presbytery of North America (RPNA). Strictly covenanter, insisting upon the validity of both the National and Solemn League & Covenant.

He's easier to read than to listen to. But perhaps in person he's better. But then, I used to be turned away by J. Vernon McGee ... until I was able to get past his accent. Though he was an arminian dispensationalist, his down-home illustrations were excellent and I learned from him. 

Perhaps the same goes for Greg Price. I've got most, if not all, of his sermons on my MP3, but I'm listening to Joe Morecraft instead.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

http://www.fpcr.org/fpcrprc/Steelite.htm


----------



## LadyCalvinist

I worshipped at his church, (actually his house) which is now near Albany, NY, for a year. In person he is genial, kind, and sincere. I agree he is much easier to listen to in person than on tape. I was very impressed with his church and the members there until they told me that they were the only true church and it would be a sin for me to worship anywhere else (including the OPC or the RPCNA which they split from). As was said above they are strictly covenanter, and believe that the Solemn League and Covenant is still binding even on the US. While in many ways I admire them and what they believe in, I realized that there were too many things I disagreed with them about I left the church.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I cannot speak to the membership, but Greg Price was not RPCNA that I recall. I believe but cannot say for sure that his credentials had been transferred from the OPC to the Reformation Presbyterian presbytery (my church's presbytery) before the Steelite schism. I am very glad Diane that you did not stay with them.


----------



## Arch2k

While I agree that Price's denomination is schismatic, Price himself is very good doctrinally, and one should greatly profit by his teaching.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I don't disagree that Price may not be on the ball on many things, but the Steelite error is dangerous and I wouldn't want any getting sucked into their clutches because of some of the honey. In other words, others are sound on the same topics so go to them rather than to a schismatic who thinks they have the only true visible church on earth. in my opinion.


> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> While I agree that Price's denomination is schismatic, Price himself is very good doctrinally, and one should greatly profit by his teaching.


----------



## LadyCalvinist

To clarify, you are right, Greg Price was OPC. However, the denomination's roots are with the RPCNA. In the 19th Century David Steele was a pastor there and felt that RPCNA had drifted away from Covenanter attainments. I am not certain if he left the denomination or not but the RPNA has been strongly influenced by him. 

As far as I know what happened was that when Still Waters started republishing the Covenanter works some people who were involved in that work felt that all the modern Presbyterian churches did not measure up, that they had fallen away from Covenanter attainments (I soon learned that _attainments_ is one of their favorite words). They see themselves as reviving the work that Steele started, and that they are the only true covenanters on earth.
However, many of his sermons I have found profitable.

[Edited on 2-28-2006 by LadyCalvinist]


----------



## JOwen

Greg Price is the most dangerous kind of minister there is. He will "kindly", and "nicely" ask you to split your Church, ripping apart the family of Christ. I was a member of the PRCE (now the RPNA) in another life. Stay away from him and his schism.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Arch2k

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I don't disagree that Price may not be on the ball on many things, but the Steelite error is dangerous and I wouldn't want any getting sucked into their clutches because of some of the honey. In other words, others are sound on the same topics so go to them rather than to a schismatic who thinks they have the only true visible church on earth. in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> While I agree that Price's denomination is schismatic, Price himself is very good doctrinally, and one should greatly profit by his teaching.
Click to expand...


I agree. It would take a discerning mind to be able to reject the schismatism (is that a word?) and accept the good.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

It's a word now. Or was that stigmatism.


> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I agree. It would take a discerning mind to be able to reject the schismatism (is that a word?) and accept the good.


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> http://www.fpcr.org/fpcrprc/Steelite.htm



I'm very impressed w/Dr. Bacon. I've even got a 3-month trial subscription to the Confessional Presbyterian. His "A Defense Departed" is quite good in many ways, but I'm not sure it fully answers the Steelites insistence upon the 3 covenants, especially as regards the esse vs. bene esse. However, I DO like Todd Ruddell's letter to Price from 1997.

The heated responses seen here regarding Greg Price also seems to indicate more passion than reason. 

I must say that their (the RPNA's) stance against "occasional hearing" is a bit much. But does it have historical grounding? Did the original covenanters say the same thing? I don't know myself, just asking.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Kevin,
Jerrold would know more about the occasional hearing roots than I would. And I'm afraid the trial subscription is for the very occasional Blue Banner rather than the Confessional Presbyterian. You'll have to "pay" to get the latter. http://www.cpjournal.com
As far as more emotion than reason in the posts here, all I can say is, you lose some sheep to these folks or have a church split by them, and you might emote a bit about it as well!



> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> http://www.fpcr.org/fpcrprc/Steelite.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed w/Dr. Bacon. I've even got a 3-month trial subscription to the Confessional Presbyterian. His "A Defense Departed" is quite good in many ways, but I'm not sure it fully answers the Steelites insistence upon the 3 covenants, especially as regards the esse vs. bene esse. However, I DO like Todd Ruddell's letter to Price from 1997.
> 
> The heated responses seen here regarding Greg Price also seems to indicate more passion than reason.
> 
> I must say that their (the RPNA's) stance against "occasional hearing" is a bit much. But does it have historical grounding? Did the original covenanters say the same thing? I don't know myself, just asking.
Click to expand...


[Edited on 2-28-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## daveb

Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to stay away.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Myself, I have a hard time listening to him because of his nasal tone voice and he smacks his lips every other sentence...I'm not sure what that says about me though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago when I was in Quantico, J. Vernon McGee used to come on the radio at 0530 in the morning. I would be driving to the gym and I would hear the "theme" music "How Firm a Foundation" that warned me his show was about to start. I would nearly drive off the road trying to change the channel before I had to listen to him talk. Not only was his theology poor but his Huckleberry Hound voice drove me nuts. I think, perhaps, irritating voices or habits are amplified when you do not like the teaching to begin with.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic but that made me laugh.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding? That accent is golden! It is folksy and downhome!


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> And I'm afraid the trial subscription is for the very occasional Blue Banner rather than the Confessional Presbyterian. You'll have to "pay" to get the latter. http://www.cpjournal.com
> As far as more emotion than reason in the posts here, all I can say is, you lose some sheep to these folks or have a church split by them, and you might emote a bit about it as well!




You're right about the Blue Banner. The CP only comes out once a year.

As far as the emotion goes, believe me I understand. Going through much of that at the present moment regarding the sodomists and the ELCA. 

The point is that such passion is not God-honoring.


----------



## Scott

"I soon learned that attainments is one of their favorite words"



I have noticed this too. It is an odd word. Modern English = achievements.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Would most here consider Greg Price and the Steelites a cult than?
Do not mean to sound harsh but after reading some of the things that have been written about them and their view that they alone are the only truly Reformed church in the world, (If I remember correctly, one of them once refer ed to the PCA as reformed lite or de-formed) and if so then they alone have the truth and the rest of us should leave our denominations and join with them. http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/pcabad.htm

If this is the case then are they any different then the people who run Ouside the Camp or Harold Camping and his followers? 
http://www.outsidethecamp.org/
http://www.familyradioiswrong.com/


----------

